# Best Cigars Straight From The Factory



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

We all know that tobacco from the ISOM ages extraordinarily well. However, there are times when one just cannot wait!

I thought it might be interesting to hear everyone's opinion regarding ISOM's that smoke very well with minimal "resting", i.e. only a few months or less. 

What's been your experience?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Partagas Shorts.
MMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Although I haven't had one, I hear over and over that PSP2's and PSP4's are great young. I've had two young party shorts and neither did much for me.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I had an 06 Monte #4 that was amazing; but I don't know the month.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Rafeal Gonzalez are quite good fresh. The box even says to smoke them quite fresh or wait at least year.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I second the PSP2 (granted the box was Nov 05).


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

A couple months after production, I had some PSP2s and PSP4s that were great.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Honestly, I haven't heard a negative word about any of the 06s. Granted there are a bunch that very few people will even attempt to smoke fresh, but recently there have been A LOT of different cigars that have smoked well right out of the factory. Personally, I have had great PLPCs, RASS, and Boli Coronas Juniors from absurdly fresh boxes this year.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

The Professor said:


> I had an 06 Monte #4 that was amazing; but I don't know the month.


I hear these things can hold there own.. I had an 05 #4 fresh it it was not so hot!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wrong forum  

VR famosos smoke good fresh.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

PSP2s and PLPCs are great young IMO.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Wrong forum


Not any more. 


pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Honestly, I haven't heard a negative word about any of the 06s.


That has been my experience as well. 
The '05 Boli PCs in 2005 were also quite nice OTT.


----------



## seabreeze (Dec 11, 2005)

Monte Edmundo


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

allanb

not something i do very often...when i am in cuba i smoke the singles once in a while...i have gotten into the habit of taking a 5pack back to cuba with me tho.

best fresh cigars(less than a year)

jlo patricias...probably the best single i have ever smoked in cuba...nov'02

cohiba siglo I...would also be the strongest cigar i smoked in '01

upmann magnum46...smoked a 3pack and all were outstanding...dec'05


worst fresh cigar

cohiba siglo V...3 days in an air conditioned room to dry out and totally plugged...sniff...nov'04


derrek


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im gonna have to be one of the lemmings and say the PsP2 and ive had some March 06 sig IIs and they were pretty tasty...


----------



## stesom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am a nooby so don't flame me too bad. I have been smoking Padron 1926s right from the store and I love them. So what am I missing by not letting them sit. I understand how wine works, but not so much cigars. Also the Padrons are already made from aged tobacco so is it that the filler/binder/wrapper have not melded together enough????

Thanks......Steve


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

PSD4s are great young then OWELL you must wait and wait


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I will to agree with PSP2 from 06. I smoked from 4 different boxes now, they are all smoking great.

ERDM Choixe Supreme is not bad either.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Trini Reyes


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

stesom said:


> I am a nooby so don't flame me too bad. I have been smoking Padron 1926s right from the store and I love them. *So what am I missing *by not letting them sit. I understand how wine works, but not so much cigars. Also the Padrons are already made from aged tobacco so is it that the filler/binder/wrapper have not melded together enough????
> 
> Thanks......Steve


Generally, Cuban cigars are sold fresh out of the factory and many prefer to age them especially if there is still an ammonia smell/taste. The Padrons that you mention, as well as most NCs, have been aged longer before they are sold. 
I think that the original question is related to Cubans.
On the other hand, many people will prefer to age their cigars no matter where they come from...personal preference I guess.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

stesom said:


> I am a nooby so don't flame me too bad. I have been smoking Padron 1926s right from the store and I love them. So what am I missing by not letting them sit. I understand how wine works, but not so much cigars. Also the Padrons are already made from aged tobacco so is it that the filler/binder/wrapper have not melded together enough????
> 
> Thanks......Steve


Hmm!! Wrong forum, but OK!

We have a total newbie here folks.

Stick around Steve, looks like you may be gettin bombed soon . . . BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

allanb3369 said:


> We all know that tobacco from the ISOM ages extraordinarily well. However, there are times when one just cannot wait!
> 
> I thought it might be interesting to hear everyone's opinion regarding ISOM's that smoke very well with minimal "resting", i.e. only a few months or less.
> 
> What's been your experience?


Generally, most '06 factory releases of ISOM's have been smoking good straight out of the box. I think that may have to do with the fact that Cuba is now using aged tobaccos from '02 & '03 in their current blends.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Have to agree with the Party Shorts and PSD4. They both go into a sick period quite quickly after they're made, but ROTT is almost as good as a year or 2 for those bad boys.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

audio1der said:


> Have to agree with the Party Shorts and PSD4.


I'd go with those and Boli PC


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The 06 Monte #2s are smoking good.

So are the Party Shorts and the Partagas PSD4s.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

06 RYJ Caz will rock your world OTT



thats if you not a woooosy:w 


stick


----------



## stesom (Oct 5, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> Hmm!! Wrong forum, but OK!
> 
> We have a total newbie here folks.
> 
> Stick around Steve, looks like you may be gettin bombed soon . . . BWAHAHAHA!!


Thats what being a newie is all about. I just realized that I posted in the wrong forum and beg your forgivness it wont hapen again.........Steve


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Have to say, just had a Fonseco Delicias yesterday, and it was excellent, April, 06 on the box, just a hint of ammonia at the end, but it smoked very well.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

RASS have always been good to go for me.

Doc


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz said:


> Trini Reyes


I'm with mmblz on Trini Reyes, can't get enough of them,,


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>Generally, most '06 factory releases of ISOM's have been smoking good straight out of the box. I think that may have to do with the fact that Cuba is now using aged tobaccos from '02 & '03 in their current blends.<<

Since I am new to this slide, I have been wondering why I read so much about Cuban smokes being plugged, and have burn problems etc. I now know the tobacco has more flavor and body than many NCs but, why then are there so many apparent what would be called (in NC terms) construction problems with Cubans? Is it because as quoted above, the lack of aging of tobaccos before rolling? Or is it due to the environment in Cuba itself?
And, why do you think it seems more acceptable in Cuban cigars and much less so in Non Cuban cigars?


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

dvickery said:


> cohiba siglo I...would also be the strongest cigar i smoked in '01


Just had a recent Siglo I a few minutes ago - third one I've tried from a cab & they're actually pretty damned good.

Someone else mentioned the Edmundos - I had a late '05 one a few weeks ago & wasn't that impressed, I'm hoping it improves with a little age.

Choix Supremes & RASSes are consistently good young. I keep hearing that RASSes are great with some age on them, but I'm a'feared I might never find out - I can't keep my hand out of the box.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ive had a Silgo I early and it was yummy!


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

donp said:


> I have been wondering why I read so much about Cuban smokes being plugged, and have burn problems etc.


I've noticed this too but never thought to ask why. what I find interesting is that it doesn't seem to be one particular brand either, just cubans in general.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

LSUTIGER said:


> I'd go with those and Boli PC


I second that, and I must say I prefer most of the Bolivar line (with the exception of the BBF's) young. I think they lose something typically with age, but I must admit they are damn smooth with 10 years on'em.

ATL


----------



## Accident (Sep 12, 2006)

Smoked my 1st Partagas Short last night. My mentor told me it was 6 months old. Very, very good. I wish it had been 7 inches longer!! The PSD4 that was 2 years old, wasn't as enjoyable. May have had a bad one. 
Great thread, it's hard to wait years to smoke one.
A:z


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

stickman said:


> 06 RYJ Caz will rock your world OTT
> 
> thats if you not a woooosy:w
> 
> stick


:tpd: 
The RyJ Cazadore is *the* cigar to smoke fresh. From the moment you open the foil until you've burnt your fingers, they are an experience. They'll make your mouth tingle and knees weak. Especially fresh. Go for it, if you dare.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I thought this might be an interesting thread ...

I really wanted to see if there was a common thread between people's experiences with young cigars. This might help all of us - especially those with limited funds when making a decision of what to buy, since I don't think anyone sat very long on their first box of ISOM's!!! 

Here's the "un-official" tally:

*Best Young Cigars	*

Partagas PSP2	7+	
PSD4 6+
Partagas	Shorts	6+	
Bolivar	PC	3+
Cohiba	Siglo I	3+
Por Larranaga	PC	2+
Ramones Allones	SS	2+
RyJ	Cazadore	2+
Trinidad	Reyes	2+	
Monte	#4	1+ (1-)
Monte	Edmundo	1+ (1-)	
Monte	#2	1+	
Rafael Gonzalez	Any	1+	
Bolivar	Corona Juniors	1+	
Bolivar	Any Except Belicoso Finos	1+	
Vegas Robaina	Famosos	1+	
Juan Lopez	Patricias	1+	
Cohiba	Siglo II	1+	
HU	Magnum 46	1+	
ERDM	Choix Supreme	1+	
Fonseca	Delicias	1+	
Cohiba	Siglo V	(1-)

Plus signs indicates votes for best young cigar. Negative signs indicate dissenting opinion, i.e. they are not good young.

Thanks for everyone's opinion and this thread goes to show again that everyone's tastes are different!

It's interesting that several vitolas from the Partagas line won hands down. For me, I like to have some age on the Partagas' (especially pre 1995). I'd also underscore the opinion that PSD4's may be good very young, but I've typically found they need to rest for quite while before they become good again.

Thus, by popular opinion and this very "un-official" poll, it would be said the PSP2 or Party Shorts are the best smokes young.

Good smoking to all :w


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Great thread- this means a lot to me as I am currently sifting through reviews and other threads deciding on what my first box(es) will be  Thanks a ton!


----------

